

Distribution of the 37M users on Ashley Madison - jatorre
https://tecnilogica.cartodb.com/viz/56e702fe-4693-11e5-8f79-0e853d047bba/public_map

======
jatorre
Geographic profile maps which are basically Internet users maps
[https://xkcd.com/1138/](https://xkcd.com/1138/)

------
icanhackit
This is a touchy subject and my statements are merely conjecture to kick off a
discussion:

Given the greater proportion of males to females using the service, is it fair
to infer that men are more likely to cheat, or more likely to premeditate the
act of being unfaithful?

If the latter, and we assume both sexes are just as likely to cheat, for women
it's more likely to be an impulsive act - one of passion - whereas for men
it's a planned behavior.

~~~
Scarblac
Another hypothesis: men looking to cheat try all methods they can think of,
including this, whereas women looking to cheat probably have success with the
first method they try.

Because the top most attractive men may get a large percentage of all the
women in a situation where relationships don't matter, so there are more men
who can't find a match.

------
cuonic
So in 3rd world countries there is pratically no cheating.

~~~
nostrademons
No, there are basically no people cheating on the Internet. Emphasis on the
"people" and "Internet".

